# Admission with 60% Aggregate



## waleed8p (Oct 21, 2016)

Is there any college where i can get admission in MBBS or BDS with 60% aggregate? (Without donation)
Fsc 756
Mattic 777
Entry test 68 (NTS for all medical colleges of Islamabad)


----------



## dontwanabeadoctor (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm not sure myself. I have 63% with the NTS test. I do know that 60% is good enough to get an interview call by Shifa, though, but they have own test (which I did awful in)


----------



## Arooj123 (Oct 19, 2016)

waleed8p said:


> Is there any college where i can get admission in MBBS or BDS with 60% aggregate? (Without donation)
> Fsc 756
> Mattic 777
> Entry test 68 (NTS for all medical colleges of Islamabad)


I have 70 and worried about myself  apply for hbs


----------



## waleed8p (Oct 21, 2016)

In which you are hopeful to get admission?


----------



## Rustum (Oct 25, 2016)

Mine is 72, i am also confused.
What approximate merit is required for HBS?


----------



## Arooj123 (Oct 19, 2016)

Rustum said:


> Mine is 72, i am also confused.
> What approximate merit is required for HBS?


If ur agreegate is 72 than its good acc to fmdc


----------



## Smaaz (Sep 27, 2016)

Guys simply stated apply wherever u get to apply or like to apply. If don't get admission, it is not the end of the world. Simply stated I donot have great deal of knowledge about Islamabad universities. But hearing u discussing one thing is for sure that u all are passionate about medical field and that is what makes a great doctor not a high aggregate. Don't lose hope. I know many even kemcoleans struggling and some russian doctors expert in their field. So lighten up because there's always next try and you have your entire life to look forward to. I wish u good luck and godspeed on becoming good doctors. In my suggestion apply to wherever u get chance as I think so shifa, al nafees and yusra are out of list as first takes its own test while others applying dates have closed.


----------

